# Poll: TdF winner



## vivelance6 (Mar 27, 2005)

*TdF picks.....for real this time*

I know there is probably a thread already up on this, but oh well. Here is my top 10.

1. Basso
2. Ullrich
3. Evans
4. Valverde
5. Mancebo
6. Landis
7. Popovych
8. Leipheimer
9. Vino
10. Contador


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Ullrich
Basso
Landis

Green Jersey for Boonen, KOM for Christophe Moreau.

Silas


----------



## lott42 (Apr 11, 2005)

1. Basso
2. Ullrich
3. Landis
4. Leipheimer
5. Hincapie (more with my heart than my head)


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Dibs on Karpets for top 10!

For the podium:
1. Ullrich
2. Basso
3. Cadel Evans

I admit to swapping #1 and #2. I think the extreme length of the two TTs play right into the hands of Ullrich now.

Other top 10 placers
Valverde, Leipheimer, Landis, Karpets, Hincapie.

Gotta be able to time trial this time, so as much as i'd like to add Cunego and Mayo as a darkhorses I just can't. Americans are good at it, and the "big three" have shown at various times this year that they can climb. I would be surprised to add Julich to a good placing in spite of the fact that he'll be working for Basso.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

1) Ullrich
2) thru 189)...DNF - none could handle the devastating pace of der Kaiser

KOM - Ulle
Green Jersey - Jan
White Jersey - der Kaiser, but he told them to go stick it
Team Classification - Team Kaiser

Get my drift? 

In all seriousness...
1) Ullrich 
2) Basso
3) Landis
Team - CSC
Green Jersey - Boonen
KOM - Hmmmm, tough one...I think the Chicken could repeat.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Basso...*

Mancebo, Landis

Boonen, Green

Moreau, KOM


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

*haha.*



chuckice said:


> 1) Ullrich
> 2) thru 189)...DNF - none could handle the devastating pace of der Kaiser


I'll take that pick too. nobody's hanging with big diesel.

1-jan
2-landis
3-basso


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*I'll bite*

1) Ullrich

2) Landis

3)valverde

4)Levi

.....
.....

13) Basso *

*Basso will have one bad day. One really bad day. That's my prediction.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

here is my top 5... in no pertictular order

basso
ullrich
landis
hincapie

someone else is up there, but I have no clue who.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Winner: Ullrich

Green: Boonen

KOM: does it matter??? 

White Jersey: Andriy Grivko (if riding) or Markus Fothen (confirmed for Gerolsteinter)


----------



## Rum_Runner1 (Feb 10, 2006)

*In my opinion*

Ivan Basso all the way, he's probably going to win. Jan he will not win it, most of the years he should of won a man named Lance won it. Jan was robbed atleast twice from a probable victory, and he might of beat Lance once if he didn't get sick or something like that if I remember correct. King of the Mts. is the second most honorable jersey to win, so who cares, everyone one should.

1.Basso
2.Landis
3.I think we'll be suprised by someone so I'll leave third as an unknown underdog


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Rum_Runner1 said:


> and he might of beat Lance once if he didn't get sick or something like that if I remember correct


As much as I like Jan,I don't think you remember correctly.

1.Jan(I hope)
2.Basso(of course he could be #1  )
3.Landis(This is my wishful thinking)

Green;Have to go with Boonen.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

1. Floyd 
2. Ba-Ba-Basso 
3. Ulle ( he'll get hammered in the Alps and have work hard in the final TT to get back on the podie)


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Oops - the title says "for real", sorry, joke list removed


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

1. Jan
2. Ivan
3. Levi
4. Francisco
5. Alexander


----------



## sako (Dec 28, 2005)

1. Basso 
2. Ullrich
3. Rasmussen
4. Vinokourov
5. Hincapie
6. Leipheimer


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I think it's Jan's to lose - and he (with the help of the Mob) will. Jan will pick up enough time in the first ITT that he will defend. Then Riis and Bruyneel will work him over good for the rest of the race. Basso should come out on top. Disco will have a good showing by multiple riders, but no podium (never do decide who the leader is). Whoever bides their time and makes the right moves (Landis, Vino, Valverde) will be fighting Jan for second.

Basso
Jan
Landis/Vino/Valverde
Bunch-O-Discos

TF


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I was on the verge of going back to Basso after looking at the splits again in the long Giro TT but after this morning's reports out of Spain the authorities may help out the decision making by taking Jan out mentally if not physically. I think they will be a bit slower kicking him out vs some of the others.

1. Basso
2. Ullrich
3. Landis


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

1. Basso
2. Ullrich
3. Landis
4. Leipheimer
5. Evans
6. Popovych
7. Azevedo
8. Vino (?)
9. Valverde
10. Hincapie


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2005)

Ulrich
Leipheimer
Basso
Landis


----------



## surista (Mar 20, 2006)

So, who do you think will win the TdF? Basso looked awfully strong at the Giro, but can we count out Ullrich? How about Landis? Can Hincapie build on his stunning stage win last year?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

1 ) Basso -- after the form he showed at the Giro, it's his to lose. T-mobile's firepower might be close to CSCs, but their dedication isn't.

2 ) Landis -- Rocks the second, more complicated ITT, and doesn't falter in the mountains. Loses time to Basso, etc, in the final 2km of a big climb or two.

3 ) Ullrich -- Wins first long ITT, but loses 3 minutes in a bad day the first week of the mountains.

4 ) Evans -- Yes he can.

5 ) Valverde -- Two stage wins, but loses time in the TTs and doesn't quite pull the tactical game off.

6 ) Mancebo -- Consistent as ever. Doesn't impress, doesn't disappoint.

7 ) Leipheimer 

8 ) Hincapie

9,10 Karpets, Popovych, Savoldelli, someone else.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Bassso, of course.

But after reading that Floyd interview in Bicycling, I'll be pulling for him and his housemaid the entire tour.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

No French?

I'll go out on a limb and say there will be 2 or more French riders who finish in the top-10 on GC.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

The course suits the Kaiser and Floyd more than Basso. I had it Ulle, Basso, Floyd going 1, 2, 3 but I could easily see Floyd sneaking over Basso and even Ulle if he can snap off a burst that Jan can't match. The TT's should be great this year...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*who put the chicken in the top 3?*

have you checked the parcourse? only 3 Mtn finishes and 2 50K TTs. I don't know if you've been paying attention but the chicken isn't the greatest TTer in the world ;o).
This will kill Valverdes hopes as well.
Rasmussen will lose a lot of time in the first TT so that he's given free reign to pursue the KOM. Otherwise he'll be helping Menchov get a top 10.
The Green Bullet will have a fine first finish to the Tour.
The most exciting battles will be between Bonnen and McEwen.
The flat run-in to Pau will save Jan's first Mtn Day bacon.
CSC will feel the immense pressure of having to be the 'favorite' team
Discovery will be the monkey wrench gang, three or four headed hydra of chaos
there will be more Americans in the top 5 than any other country


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> No French?
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and say there will be 2 or more French riders who finish in the top-10 on GC.


I'm getting that vibe also. Me-thinks this will be a Tour at one speed for the first time in a while. Someone like Halgand, Casar or maybe Moreau. Speaking of the French, where the heck did Christophe Rinero come from and how did he get a start on the Saunier Duval squad?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

To predict results means we have to talk about the couse. It has two very long, flat Individual Time Trials (ITTs) (54 km), plus the prologue ITT but with no Team Time Trial. There's enough climbing but only 3 uphill finishes. Uphill finishes are pivotal in shaking up the GC but there are not many paying cities on top of mountains.

Thus the course favors the time trial specialists. Ullrich will win most of them and he will put 3 minutes on Basso on all three time trials. Only Landis and Zabriskie will contest Ullrich on the long ITTs

This is really a two horse race between Basso and Ullrich. Both appear to be ready. Take your pick. The volatile german time trial specialist or the proven Basso who might be tired from the Vuelta. I pick Ullrich because I love the guy despite his past preparation problems. 

In the race for third place there is Landis, Cadel Evans, Valverde, and Leipheimer. I put the edge on Landis because he's an excellent time trialist. Cadel Evans has never done well on this race but will be the suprise of the tour. 

Wildcards: 

- David Zabriskie is a brilliant time trialist and will do very well. He can hang around some of the mountains but not all. So his GC standing will go from great to bad. 

- Valverde will do very well in the Prologue time trail because it is only 7k and he will sprint all the way. Expect him to win some stages but the course and his time trialing will be his undoing. Top Ten Finish!

- Rasmussen who was king of the mountains last year and finished 3rd will be a complete non-factor. His spring has been a disaster and he won't get the breaks that he got last year. 

- Hincapie will do very well. Unfortunately, his best is only good enough for maybe 9th place. Team Discovery Channel will go from TDF ruler to also-ran team. They have good riders but no great ones. 

- Iban Mayo is back! His form and confidence have returned. Unfortunately, the course will hide his climbing abilities. Maybe Top Ten but surely a stage win. 

- Vinokourov may not race. His team is in disarray after a doping bust and it's a race -week decision whether he will be allowed to race.

-Boonen will win the green jersey easily.

-Germany will win the world cup!!! Germany will consume a lot of beer after der kaiser wins the tour.


1. Ullrich
2. Basso
3. Landis
4. Cadel
5. Valverde/Leipheimer

francois


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Couple mistakes Francois...Basso would be tired from the Giro, and Rasmussen finished 7th last year after exploding on the final TT.

Otherwise, good points. The darkhorse is Karpets though. He can TT pretty well, and can climb half decent as well. I think he is definitely a canidate for as high as 5th on GC.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Einstruzende said:


> Couple mistakes Francois...Basso would be tired from the Giro, and Rasmussen finished 7th last year after exploding on the final TT.
> 
> Otherwise, good points. The darkhorse is Karpets though. He can TT pretty well, and can climb half decent as well. I think he is definitely a canidate for as high as 5th on GC.


Another dark horse is Menchov. 

For some reason I think we haven't quite seen what Popo is capable of this season either. He was impressive last year at TdF and previously at Giro as a youngster. But so far relatively quiet this year. I think Bruneel with his "we will be lucky to have someone in 4th or 5th" and the whole "our team in transition" speech is bluffing. He must have a card up his sleeve. And I don't think it's Hincapie. IIt's also not Salvo - he is fried. It's either Popo or Ace, no pun intended.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

55x11 said:


> Another dark horse is Menchov.
> 
> For some reason I think we haven't quite seen what Popo is capable of this season either. He was impressive last year at TdF and previously at Giro as a youngster. But so far relatively quiet this year. I think Bruneel with his "we will be lucky to have someone in 4th or 5th" and the whole "our team in transition" speech is bluffing. He must have a card up his sleeve. And I don't think it's Hincapie. IIt's also not Salvo - he is fried. It's either Popo or Ace, no pun intended.


I also think Hincapie is overrated this season. I am a bit more optimistic after Daphne, but he will lose chunks of time on the mountains, no matter how skinny he is. He is now the only american on the Disco team, which is why everyone hypes him up. Think about it for a second.

Tom Danielson claiming on OLN that Hincapie will beat Ullrich and Basso. REALLY?! Somehow I don't think he even believed it when he said it. Even with time trials and all, Hincapie will be fighting for 9th or 10th position in the end. Sorry to be a skeptic, and nothing against big George, but this is like claiming Danielson will win Giro. How many times did we say that it's Hincapie's year to win Parix-Roubaix, just to see he come "oh-so-close" but not really get it?

Let's face it - he is a true classics guy, a great domestique, but to make him into a great tour contender at the end of his career just because he is the only american on the american team? That's just not fair - people who think Hincapie will podium are setting themselves up for a huge disappointment. Even with all the ITT's and all. I just don't see it, sorry.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Einstruzende said:


> Couple mistakes Francois...Basso would be tired from the Giro, and Rasmussen finished 7th last year after exploding on the final TT.


Yess! Thanks pardner.

fc


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

francois said:


> 1. Ullrich
> 2. Basso
> 3. Landis
> 4. Cadel
> ...


So who is this francois character you have in 6th.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

55x11 said:


> Another dark horse is Menchov.
> 
> For some reason I think we haven't quite seen what Popo is capable of this season either. He was impressive last year at TdF and previously at Giro as a youngster. But so far relatively quiet this year. I think Bruneel with his "we will be lucky to have someone in 4th or 5th" and the whole "our team in transition" speech is bluffing. He must have a card up his sleeve. And I don't think it's Hincapie. IIt's also not Salvo - he is fried. It's either Popo or Ace, no pun intended.


Menchov has been the next big thing in the Tour for the last three years and he always cracks on the first mountain. Popovych will clearly be the best GC guy for Discovery, he's solid and doesn't have bad days, I see him as high as 5th. Azevedo will finish a distant second on the team with George and also ran. I'm really curious about Cunego, under form at the Giro, hmmmmmmm, could be a time bomb in the mountains, but in reality it'll probably come down to the guys that have proven they can do it, Ullrich, Basso, Landis, Levi,


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Superfans redux*



chuckice said:


> 1) Ullrich
> 2) thru 189)...DNF - none could handle the devastating pace of der Kaiser
> 
> KOM - Ulle
> ...



Da Bears...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*Sorry.. I couldn't resist; I'm a bit of a nihilist.*

1st: a guy on best dope
2nd: a guy on better dope
3rd: a guy on dope


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

rocco said:


> Da Bears...


   

Ulle would smackdown Ditka!

"People of France, gather your children. Run to the hills. For the Jan is coming. And death rides with him."
http://blog.myspace.com/kaiserjan


----------



## dave66 (Jan 3, 2006)

*cadel Evans for dark horse*

landis is too damn good to be seen as a dark horse, but i think he will havea great tour as well.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

*Pointless*

As of this moment, picking a winner is pointless because after today's revelations concerning Ulrich and Basso, who knows who is actually going to start or finish the race.


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> The most exciting battles will be between Bonnen and McEwen.



McEwen is riding with an injury (wrist?). So, you may not expect a full on attack for the green jersey from him. However, it being Le Tour, who knows - I'm sure I'd have at it despite an injury. On the other hand, if he doesn't roll past Boonen, expect Fast Freddy to be the sprinter for Davi.


As for my predictions

1. "dark horse"
2. Basso
3. Landis


Sorry Jan fans, he'll probably run into another car or something so he has an excuse to not win.


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Assuming Jan is allowed to start the 2006 TdF...*

...Der Kaiser will win. Saw some pics from his medical check. He has not looked this slim since 1998. His legs are always ripped, but now there is nothing but muscle, bone and a thin layer of skin.

Barring accident. He will crush 'em.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

I say Basso, and dont care about who finishes 2nd or beyond. Id like to see Landis win, but dont know if he has it.

Sean


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Barring accident or a bust, I say:

1. Jan
2. Basso
3. Cadel

I just hope no top riders get busted so we can finally get an interesting Tour. The last few were boring as hell, Giros were much better shows to follow. This year's Giro was boring as hell so that must mean we'll have a good Tour. Go Jan!


----------



## Redtail A-4 (Aug 7, 2004)

*$$*

1.Ullrich 
2.Landis
3.Basso
4.Vino
5.Hincapie
6.Rasmussen 
7.Levi
8.Evans

Rasmussen-KOM
McEwen-Green
ITT-Dave Z


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Basso. Out. 
Ullrich. Out.

Vino if he gets to race, followed by Valverde.
Deep top 10 just became top 5: Levi, Evans, Floyd

Edit: Oh, and a Frenchman will reach the top 5 and other French will fill out the top 10.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

1. Evans
2. Landis
3. Valverde
4. Menchov
5 Levi
6.Hincapie
7. Rogers
8. Kloden
9.Gerrans
10. Rasmussen 

Boonan green
Gilbert white
cunego climbers
dark horse moreau


----------



## adaml (Oct 31, 2003)

1. Floyd!


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Time to unsticky this and create a new one!!!!!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

1) Me
2) My buddy Rich
3) Rich's neighbor Henry


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

chuckice said:


> 1) Me
> 2) My buddy Rich
> 3) Rich's neighbor Henry


LOL. Maybe Disco will call Lance out of retirement. Lance could win it on a unicycle now.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*I Win!!! I Win!!!*



rocco said:


> 1st: a guy on best dope
> 2nd: a guy on better dope
> 3rd: a guy on dope



I WIN!!! I WIN!!! ...well at least according to just about everyone else's picks. Who's liking Landis and Hincapie a lot more now?


----------



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

*Dave Z. Tour fave now*

If I'm reading UniBet odds right it looks like the kid from Utah if the actual favorite!:idea:


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

germplayer said:


> If I'm reading UniBet odds right it looks like the kid from Utah if the actual favorite!:idea:


Il falco
GH
Landis
Levi

4 of the top 6

Americans are going to be the dominant force in the top ten

T-Mobile and CSC huge morale blow, will not place a rider in the top 10


----------



## Softrider (Feb 3, 2004)

svend said:


> Il falco
> GH
> Landis
> Levi
> ...


That looks like a pretty good list right now. It will be interesting to see how Floyd and Levi capitalize on this situation

I think the discovery boys are going to have a good showing this year. I honestly don't think Hincapie is a GC guy, but Azevado, Popovych and Salvodelli could really make a showing this year.

In addition, I'm predicting Dave Z to take the prologue and both ITT's.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

Softrider said:


> In addition, I'm predicting Dave Z to take the prologue and both ITT's.


I'll second that....

edit: Dave Z may be a dark horse top ten.....which would be sweet, one more American up in the top.....


----------

